# Room reservations at Hyatt Windward Pointe



## mwwich (Feb 14, 2011)

We are booked into Windward Pointe in mid-March.  Is there a preferred building number to ask for?  It's our first reservation since buying resale and our reservation online doesn't mention a unit number, or at least I don't see one.

Thanks.


----------



## bdh (Feb 14, 2011)

Actual room assignments are not established until a week to 10 days before check in, so your reservation wont have a room/unit number. 

Room preference depends on what an individual prefers (ie: close to the pool, ocean view, etc) - visit Kal's site for a WP site plan.

http://www.bywindkal.com/_images/HWP 72H.JPG


----------



## mwwich (Feb 15, 2011)

bdh said:


> Actual room assignments are not established until a week to 10 days before check in, so your reservation wont have a room/unit number.
> 
> Room preference depends on what an individual prefers (ie: close to the pool, ocean view, etc) - visit Kal's site for a WP site plan.



Thanks for the info.  So I assume the ocean views are looking over the pool area?  Buildings 1, 4, 6, and 7 would be best for those views?


----------



## bdh (Feb 15, 2011)

mwwich said:


> Thanks for the info.  So I assume the ocean views are looking over the pool area?  Buildings 1, 4, 6, and 7 would be best for those views?



Bldg 1 is nothing but ocean view.  Bldg 4 is the farthest away from the ocean. Bldg 6 looks out over pool and ocean.  Bldg 7 is pretty much the same as 6.

If you go to the Resort Images in the TUG Resort Reviews, the balcony pic is the view from Bldg 1 - looks out over S. Roosevelt to the ocean.


----------

